# bank fishing in PCB next week?



## Chris at Tech (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey all,

The family and I are going to PCB next week and I'm hoping to squeeze some fishing in.  I already have a guided trip for Monday, but would love to supplement it with some jetty or beach fishing (I know the piers are popular fishing destinations, but not sure I want to deal with the crowds).

Anyone have any suggestions?  Seems St Andrews park gets mentioned so I may check that out.  Can anyone give me some ideas on tackle, bait, what tides to targer and what I may catch at this time of year?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Joel (Jul 20, 2012)

A friend from church was catching some nice reds off of the jetties last week on topwater.  Most were too large to keep but a few were in the slot.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jul 20, 2012)

"too big to keep" is a good problem to have as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Joel (Jul 20, 2012)

I've actually never caught any in the slot, always 30" plus. I like to use a sabiki and catch greenies or pinkish and free line them, too much to hang up on with a weight. I've caught reds, blues, spanish and actually hooked a 6' tarpon once. Of course with my bass tackle it took all of about 10 seconds to spool me!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is St Andrews a State Park?


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Jul 20, 2012)

i was down there a month ago and plenty  lady fish around beach jetti, gotca lure,


----------



## Brine (Jul 20, 2012)

I was down 2 weeks ago. Plenty of small sharks and whiting to be had off the surf. Fish early.

T-man, yes...it's a state park. You can catch fish from the "kiddie pool" at St. Andrews.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Troutman3000 said:


> Is St Andrews a State Park?



Yes!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Try under the BIG bridge!


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm headed that way next week myself.  what test line is suggested, and what kind bait is suggested...live, cut bait/squid, artificial?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 20, 2012)

Off the jetties I prefer the 30/8 PowerPro braid with a 30-40 lb fluorocarbon. I throw small jerkbaits or net live bait on site and drift them. You will catch a multitude of species.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 21, 2012)

I am on my way to Pcb now.  If y'all are going to st. Andrews I will be there.  I will be fishing until Friday.


----------



## ospreydog (Jul 21, 2012)

I will be there also, we catch alot of fish from the beach with spoons and bubble rigs.


----------



## apt2miss (Jul 21, 2012)

I will be in PCB on Wed. If anybody wants get together and try some fishing PM me.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 22, 2012)

Ladyfish every cast in the surf on catchas.
I'm going to Walmart to buy all there gulp shrimp.  Half hitch only has 4 & 2" left.  I will be in the park soon, will give report.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 22, 2012)

Be sure to have Fl. fishing license!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 22, 2012)

Ladyfish again this afternoon.  Tomorrow will be st. Andrews...... Come on big red.  Can some one post a reliable tide chart?  I am gonna be there on the out going for sure if anyone else will be there.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the park crowded?  Lots of folks fishing the jetties?  I will make it over there some time this week


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Keep the reports coming, I have a two weeks till I will be down there.

Brine - "kiddie pool"  tell me more.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 23, 2012)

booger branch benelli said:


> Can some one post a reliable tide chart?



http://www.saltwatertides.com/cgi-local/floridagulf.cgi


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 23, 2012)

Troutman3000 said:


> Keep the reports coming, I have a two weeks till I will be down there.
> 
> Brine - "kiddie pool"  tell me more.



Kiddie pool is just the water area behind the jetties marked by the red line. I personally like the jetties in the area just where it meets the beach.


----------



## BGTURKEYHUNTER (Jul 23, 2012)

We fished the city pier last week. First light we had some spanish and king action on frozen cigar minnows with a 12-18 inch 60 pound steel leader and #4 hook. Caught some Bonita too with same rig. Had 4-5 tarpon I saw hooked, only 1 was able to get him alongside the pier for a picture..about a 5 footer. Most on the pier were OK to fish with, always a jerk or 2 in every crowd. Best wind is SW, SE and fish the very end, either corner.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone fished sandy point lately?  I have never fished it because I'm not sure how to get there. I have heard it can be awesome.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2012)

booger branch benelli said:


> Has anyone fished sandy point lately?  I have never fished it because I'm not sure how to get there. I have heard it can be awesome.



Go to the boat ramp area near the campground and walk the trail(out past the Bath House) on/at the shoreline out. The shore itself is an easy walk at low tide. New Penny Gulp Shrimp are killer out there.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 23, 2012)

That's what I got is new penny 4" & 3".  What  are you catchin on the gulp there?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2012)

booger branch benelli said:


> That's what I got is new penny 4" & 3".  What  are you catchin on the gulp there?



Have not been in a few months but we caught Red Fish on the Gulps.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyboddy kayak fishing the bay this week. Coming down wed and will be in east bay.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 23, 2012)

Well st. Andrews park was bonito park today.  It was a tourist fishing dream.  On bass tackle the bonitos were all you wanted. Gotchas, spoons, and buck tails would get you hooked up.  didn't get to fish the Outgoing due to others with with us. ( wife's ).  There was also some tarpon stalking the jettie.  I didn't see many reds but we were there at the wronge tide.  I plan to hit the outgoing with spooks and gulp tomorrow.  Will report!!!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep up the reports booger.  So outgoing tide is the best to stalk the reds?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Kiddie pool is just the water area behind the jetties marked by the red line. I personally like the jetties in the area just where it meets the beach.



Thanks Dustin - Cant wait to wet a line down there.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 24, 2012)

Troutman3000 said:


> Keep up the reports booger.  So outgoing tide is the best to stalk the reds?



It seems to be. It flushes all kinds of bait out of the pass and the fish just sit and ambush it near the rocks.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jul 25, 2012)

I have fished the park the last two day with little luck.  There has been lots of bonito and king schooling but out of casting range.  There has also been a lot of dolphin swimming tours anchored around the jetties .
I haven't seen any redfish action on top.  I had one pick up today on gulp bounced along the rock on the out going but didn't stay hooked up.  About 3 cast later I realized I had broke the point of the hook off on the rocks.  There have been some boats dropping live pin fish down and killing the reds but they are on the bottom and have been very hard to catch from the rocks.  I will be back tomorrow and will report.   I haven't fished the pier at all.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jul 25, 2012)

I made it down to the jetties this morning with my father in law and could only get 3 bonitas on spoons.  

I saw one guide boat haul a BIG redfish onboard, but the water they were targetting was out of my casting range.

Also tried floating some shrimp and some frozen cigar minnows with nothing to show for it.


----------



## bigmthbass (Jul 25, 2012)

pics....pics... where are the pics... or are these just fish stories???


----------

